# What kind of wood? - Acid Cigar Boxes?



## jksmith69 (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what kind of wood Acid brand Cigar boxes are made from. I'm color blind but it looks reddish brown to me. I have a bunch of the boxes and like working with the wood and it finishes well. I just don't know what kind of wood it is…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Spanish Cedar, the exterior just has a sealer and the interior is left plain jane…


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup…. Spanish Cedar. All solid wood cigar boxes are made from Spanish Cedar


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 for spanish cedar.


----------



## jksmith69 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's an interesting question…I actually have a box from some Kuba Maduros on my workbench that I keep stuff in. The outside doesn't look anything like spanish cedar to me so I never would have guessed that's what it i s.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Just take some sandpaper to the box and smell and you'll know for sure…BC


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Totally spanish cedar.. I get to work in a cigar shop every now and then.. I get to have the old boxes and I have quite a few.


----------

